
Neven’s Law Predicts Double Exponential Growth for Quantum Computing - xbmcuser
https://www.analyticsindiamag.com/can-nevens-law-take-us-closer-to-quantum-supremacy/
======
Causality1
Quantum computers are really great at solving specific complex math. How long
until they're great at solving easy math? How long until someone plays Quantum
Doom?

